# [ solved] Subverion Repository

## 69719

Hallo,

ich habe mir mittels Subversion ein Repository erstellt und es funktioniert eigentlich auch. Nur bekomme ich immer eine Meldung mit der ich mittels Google zu keiner Lösung gekommen bin. Was mich verwundert ist, dass die Meldung nicht immer auftaucht. Bei einem Commit mit der Message "initial import" erscheint die Meldung nicht. Jedoch aber bei einem anderen Text. Vielleicht hat jemand ja eine Lösung parat, es stört mich ein wenig mit diesem "--force-log".

```

PC411 nfd $ touch 123

PC411 nfd $ svn add 123

A         123

PC411 nfd $ svn ci -m test

svn: The log message is a pathname (was -F intended?); use '--force-log' to override

PC411 nfd $ svn ci -m test --force-log

Adding         123

Transmitting file data .

Committed revision 4.

PC411 nfd $ touch 1234

PC411 nfd $ svn add 1234 

A         1234

PC411 nfd $ svn ci -m test            

svn: The log message is a pathname (was -F intended?); use '--force-log' to override

PC411 nfd $ svn ci -m 'initial import'

Adding         1234

Transmitting file data .

Committed revision 5.

```

Erstellt wurde das Repository mittels

```

svnadmin create /var/svn/repos/nfd

chown -R apache: /var/svn/repos/nfd

```

Und hier die Konfigurationen

/etc/conf.d/svnserve 

```

# The commented variables in this file are the defaults that are used

# in the init-script.  You don't need to uncomment them except to

# customize them to different values.

# Options for svnserve

SVNSERVE_OPTS="--root=/var/svn"

# User and group as which to run svnserve

SVNSERVE_USER="apache"

SVNSERVE_GROUP="apache"

```

/var/svn/repos/nfd/conf/authz

```

[groups]

admin = oswald

[/]

@admin = rw

* = r

```

/var/svn/repos/nfd/conf/passwd

```

[users]

oswald = test

```

/var/svn/repos/nfd/conf/svnserve.conf

```

[general]

anon-access = read

auth-access = write

password-db = passwd

authz-db = authz

realm = Notfalldienst Programm Repository

```

Last edited by 69719 on Wed Dec 17, 2008 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

kann es sein, das in dem verzeichniss sich ein unterverzeichniss mit dem namen test gibt?

----------

## 69719

Ouch...., naja, Verzeichnis nicht, aber eine Datei. Somit klingt die Meldung auch logisch, jedoch frag ich mich wieso Subversion damit ein Problem hat.

----------

## nilres

Hi hat es nicht du machst es einfach falsch   :Smile: 

svn ci -m "test"

sollte klappen.

mfg nils

----------

## 69719

"test" würde keinen Unterschied machen, da die Bash aus dem "test" ein test macht und es an svn weitergibt.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

Mal eine Frage am Rande:

Ihr legt eure einzelnen repositories im Verzeichnis /var/svn/repos ab.

Ist es nicht richtiger die Sachen im /var/svn Verzeichnis zu speichern?

/var/svn/repos ist doch nach der Anleitung die Angabe, dass hier die repositories

gepeichert werden sollen?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## 69719

Es ist so richtig wie du es konfigurierst. So lange es funktioniert und dir gefällt und du bei einem backup die Daten wiederfindest, spielt der Ort keine Rolle.

----------

